# Good catfish for eating leftover food only



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi, just wondering what would be a good catfish to put in my fry tank that would coexist together. I get a lot of uneaten fish food in the 20 gallon tank, and I want a single catfish just for eating leftovers, without eating the fry. At the moment, I have (6) 14 day old Rusties in there plus one lone small guppy. There is no substrate, just the bare glass bottom in the tank and a few rocks.

Thanks

Art

P.S. I am eventially going to get some Petricola's for my Main tank, but would like one of something just for the dirty work in this 20 gallon holding tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Try a BN, but do you really get too much leftover food with the frequent water changes you tend to do with fry?


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks for the reminder, I have been neglecting the water changes in the small tank...

I found a single petricola today, so hopefully that will get me in gear when it comes to water changes.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

I took the single 1 1/4" Petricola and put him in the main tank. I didnt want to see him eat the Rusty fry. He seems alright in there at the moment, the yellows and Rusties dont bother him, and he swims around all over the place. I plan on getting more when I can find more. They are not the easiest fish to find in this area.

Here's the question? Will a 6" common pleco bother him (Petricola) and would the pleco bother the fry in the fry/hospital tank if I move him out of there?

Thanks

Art


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Well, to answer your question, for my money i wouldn't put a common pleco that big in a fry tank. i think it's just too risky. they're not super carnivorous, but they aren't above snatching fry every once and a while, and on top of that, in a few years you have this monster pleco that just make you do more water changes  . i would reccomend a BN pleco. they are about 4 inches long, great at cleaning up, and also good algea eaters. and to answer your question about a good catfish that wouldn't eat fry, i would reccomend a Kuli Loach. Those fish are AWESOME!!! just get about 3 for your size tank (they like to be in groups of at least that) and there will be NO leftover food in your tank. good luck!

manoah marton


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

After reading your post, my first thought was Cory Cats.
Corydoras do an excellent job of keeping a tank clean and are no threat to their tankmates.
Plus they are a hoot to watch.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

Well, I ended up getting a Spotted Cory to help clean up during the week. The Cory seems to be doing the job, the fry are safe, and I only have to clean the tank and change the water once a week instead of more because of the uneaten remaining food. 
The petricola is in the main tank and the Yellows and Rusties dont bother it at all, despite the smaller size.

Art


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

*The Cory seems to be doing the job, the fry are safe, and I only have to clean the tank and change the water once a week instead of more because of the uneaten remaining food. *

=D> :thumb: =D>


----------

